# Which stone to buy in Eu at 5k/6k range?



## F-Flash (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I've previously used king 6000 as finishing stone, but now is time to upgrade from it. 

So I've been thinking getting one better stone with 5k/6k grit range. Currently, I own naniwa professional stones, with 400, 1k and 3k grits.
But would like to own better 5k/6k stone also for fine finishing. So here are the ones I have been considering so far.

JNS 6000 
Chosera professional 5000
Suehiro rika 5k
Naniwa snow white maybe, if I can find one?

Anyone here have compared some of these stones and have opinion if one is clearly superior to others. Prefer splash and go, since my other stones also are that, but it's not necessary if one stone outperforms the others. I'm willing to spend little over 100 for this stone.

Don't currently have any single bevel knives. But that might chance later.

-Heimo


----------



## Benuser (Dec 2, 2015)

No Chosera 5k. Very expensive, soft, no feedback. Get the Junpaku 8k instead if possible. By the way, for double-bevelled Japanese you won't need much after the 3k.


----------



## F-Flash (Dec 2, 2015)

I've heard that Chosera 3k is very fine stone and leave nice finish for 3k stone, how does its finish compare with rika 5k? 

So I think it's down to: 

JNS 6000 and snow white, aka junpaku 
Anyone who can compare how those two go against each other? Do they leave any tooth or are both just for polishing?

Currently it would be used for stropping and getting the rest of the burr away. And get little more polished finish for Knifes handling proteins (meat and fish.)


----------



## Matus (Dec 3, 2015)

I would be deciding between the JNS 6k (which I had a chance to use briefly in the past) and JNS AOTO MATUKUSUYAMA and probably would go with the second one for the edge sharpening as I seem to prefer edge with more bite recently and I prefer harder stone for the edge. For a more muddy stone the JNS sythetic Red Aoto could be a good choice. I have also briefly used the Bester 1000/6000 combination stone once or twice and it seemd fine, but I do not have experience with other options available in EU, though I would like to try the Rika 5k one day.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 3, 2015)

The Junpaku 8k leaves a screaming bity edge after only a few strokes. Very hard with a lot of feedback. No impressive polishing, though.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 3, 2015)

I love my JNS 6k.


----------



## ipq7 (Dec 3, 2015)

I would take a Imanishi 8k which is the same as the Kitayama.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 4, 2015)

I was impressed with the Takenoko 8k. Very fast and leaves a toothy edge. Although it says 8k, it doesn't feel 8k polished at all.


----------



## F-Flash (Dec 4, 2015)

Got the JNS 6000. Maksims Christmas discount made my decision. Got itinomonn stainles 150mm petty also!


----------



## krx927 (Dec 7, 2015)

You can find Snow white/jupaku on Amazon Germany


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 8, 2015)

Still love my Rika. I love the feel on the stone and that want I'm looking for more than anything, assuming the edge is good. Sharp and toothy is what I get from it. I never did like the King 6000, It always felt gummy to me. I did like the 8000 though. Still, Rika in the kitchen.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 11, 2015)

Has onyone got an idea where to get the Takenoko in the EU?


----------



## berko (Dec 11, 2015)

http://gx2.japan-messer-shop.de/Sch...hiyama-Toishi-Schleifstein-Koernung-6000.html


----------



## mark76 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Berko!


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2015)

berko said:


> http://gx2.japan-messer-shop.de/Sch...hiyama-Toishi-Schleifstein-Koernung-6000.html



I actually bought a knife from them (and returned it) in the past and it went all fine, just do not expect them to answer emails - for whatever reason they just don't.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hahah, I had the same problem with Terayasu Fujiwara. In the end I managed to find their telephone number and gave them a call. More for fun than out of seriousness. And guess what... they spoke English!

So this one should be easy-peasy... I speak German.


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2015)

I indeed did not call them. I speak German too (and I wrote to them in German). Let us know how the communication over the phone will be


----------



## mark76 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well, their first two (automated) emails were very fast. Including the sentence "Sollten Sie unsere Mails nicht erhalten, so sehen Sie ggf. bitte im Junkmail/Spamordner Ihres Mailprogramms nach."

There's an Opel commercial currently running on Dutch TV. Their punchline is "Germans don't make jokes." This email proves the contrary  .


----------



## Tobes (Dec 11, 2015)

Actually, if I am not mistaken I believe the people running JMS are Japanese ...


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2015)

You know, Germans do have a sense of humour, though it may get you unprepared at times. I have just been pointed to a Misono UX10 knife product page on German Amazon. The knife has some 300 reviews (for what ever reason) - and some of the top rated ones read like: "The knife arrived very sharp, my wife did not even scream" - my jaw literally dropped.


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2015)

Tobes said:


> Actually, if I am not mistaken I believe the people running JMS are Japanese ...



You are spoiling the punch line


----------



## Tobes (Dec 11, 2015)

Matus said:


> You are spoiling the punch line



...oh...I see...:sly:

Yeah...we Germans actually do possess humour...although it works somewhat more slowly...


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2015)

Tobes said:


> ...oh...I see...:sly:
> 
> Yeah...we Germans actually do possess humour...although it works somewhat more slowly...



To be perfectly honest, quite a few of my colleagues (who are up to 99% Germans) are rather witty and often excel in a rather complex sense of humour what strains my German language knowledge at times 

But sorry for running off-topic.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 11, 2015)

Matus said:


> You know, Germans do have a sense of humour, though it may get you unprepared at times. I have just been pointed to a Misono UX10 knife product page on German Amazon. The knife has some 300 reviews (for what ever reason) - and some of the top rated ones read like: "The knife arrived very sharp, my wife did not even scream" - my jaw literally dropped.



Those reviews are legendary. I think that already started when I was still living there.... And I left early 2011.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 12, 2015)

Matus said:


> "The knife arrived very sharp, my wife did not even scream"



:biggrin:


----------



## mark76 (Dec 15, 2015)

Third mail: last Sunday. "We're shipping".

And it arrived today (mind you, I'm in the Netherlands). Very swift action! No time to make phone calls...

Here she is, unused yet:


----------



## ipq7 (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats, let's know how it is.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 17, 2015)

I will. Just give me some time.


----------

